
ThiIsLike Shows an Editable Web of Associations - Shakescode
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/thisislike_shows_an_editable_web_of_associations.php
======
CalmQuiet
"ThisIsLike" is showing some interesting uses of user-driven (semi-search-
like) data collection.

But it doesn't seem quite ready for prime-time crowdsourcing: for example, to
suggest a new "this" requires not just creating your own account, but *using
their 'contact us' form to apply for the account. ?¿?

